# Bow shop in Thabazimbi



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone in SA help me out?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I know someone on here has the contact info. Anyone???


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> I know someone on here has the contact info. Anyone???


Hey squire. Not from that area of SA but I did have a look for you. The only place I could find that may be close to that is this: Kransberg Wapens (Arms) - 60 Vanderbijl Str, Thabazimbi : +27 (014) 777 1145 

No email or web details for it though but it may be a good place to start the search


----------



## W00WII (Aug 20, 2012)

Your a lucky man 
Found an article on Nico you can contact him on +27 (0)84 713 6603; +27 (0)73 674 9956
Hopefully he still works there

Greetings from SA


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------

